# Blood, Sweat and Gears



## atkinsonphoto (Jun 24, 2009)

We've been working hard to fix up the mountain and get it ready for opening day.






Hand-building flow and drainage on Lower Grinder.





Kid's Day was awesome. Here's Wild Willy, age 6, nailing one of the log rides in the terrain park. 





And heeeeeeere's Johnny charging the wall ride! 





We even had MUNI rider, who ripped on two wheels too. 





The blood part of the week. Blackberry canes at high speed on the Cyclone, Camel's Hump State Forest.

Friday at 12pm is opening bell at Super Bravo ... we hope to see you there!

John


----------



## JD (Jun 24, 2009)

Love the blood shot.  Nothing says summer MTB in VT like the bleeding forearm from Rasperberrys whips.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice shots.  Love seeing the kids out there enjoying mountain biking!


----------

